# Testing sani stacks



## RJB_mech (Oct 25, 2012)

Has anyone used a piece of poly inside an mj clamp as a test plug?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Yep, everytime.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

It'll hold to 200 psi if you use two sheets :thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RJB_mech said:


> Has anyone used a piece of poly inside an mj clamp as a test plug?


 Where's the required intro if ya gonna be using my 'name'??


----------

